# 1984 K10 distributor wiring



## kefergus (May 1, 2003)

I have a 1984 K10 that has a wire running to the distributor that no one I have talked to can tell me what it is for. The distributor has a 3-wire plug that contains wires running to the pickup, control module, and the other is a ground I think, and I understand that much. What I don't understand is this: where the Battery slot is located on the distributor cap is, (I have no tach so this slot is empty), a wire is plugged in, but it is not the Battery wire, but a smaller wire running into the firewall on the passenger side, and this is the wire I cannot determine what it is for or where it goes. The hot wire from the switch actually plugs into this mystery plug, and runs through the firewall on the driver side. If anyone can inform me as to where this mystery wire goes, I sure would appreciate it.

Kelly


----------



## Rick Loncosky (Dec 14, 2002)

I had a 83 K10 and I believe that wire is for the computor to control the spark. If you want a little better performance you can drop in a distributor from the earlier models that don't use the spark control. I was certain that there was a heavy wire from the (fuse box, switch or somewhere) 10 ga. for power. Hope this helps, Rick.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The factory wiring will have three wires coming out of the dist into the cap in a large black plug.There should also be a large pink wire,with a white connector plugged into the batt terminal on the cap (rearmost terminal).The tach wire,which is usually only there if you have one,plugs in just in front of the batt connection.

Maybe someone added a wire for an aftermarket tach,remote starter,or alarm at one point,and tmade a connection at the distributor,and then took it back out,but left the wiring ?

I don't quite understand your desciption of the extra wires,and a switch ? Is this the ignition switch your refering to ?

I believe the distributors used with the spark control were a four wire setup,with an external EST module.That's all I have ever seen,but then again,I'm up in Canada where we sometimes don't have the same emission packages as you guys.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

The cheap kill switches kits they sell tell you to connect to the tach terminal on the distributor. Maybe it is / was a kill switch? Disconnect it from the distributor and see what happens.

~Chuck


----------



## 84406 (Apr 27, 2003)

I have an 85 blazer I just got and it also has the wire I think we are talking about. Where the pink wire goes in there is sort of a plug in a plug and the other wire does go into the factory harness. I have only had mine a short time so haven't traced it yet. Mine has no electronic spark. It is possible it has something to do with the oil pressure controlled choke system. If I find out I will post.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The oil pressure switch is not integrated into the ignition circuit at all.It just uses a two prong NO switch,which closes when the engine runs,to power the choke.

I'll have to look through the factory wiring diagrams on Monday when I get into the shop.It may be part of a heavy duty emission package that some trucks had,but I have never seen one,so I am unfamiliar as to how it works,or what all it connects to.


----------



## 84406 (Apr 27, 2003)

I have an 85 blazer I just got and it also has the wire I think we are talking about. Where the pink wire goes in there is sort of a plug in a plug and the other wire does go into the factory harness. I have only had mine a short time so haven't traced it yet. Mine has no electronic spark. It is possible it has something to do with the oil pressure controlled choke system. If I find out I will post.


----------



## 84406 (Apr 27, 2003)

My oil pressure switch that is associated with the choke is definitly connected to the ignition as the power wire only has voltage with the key on. My motor is a 305 and the only heavy duty thing I can see on it is a larger than normal air cleaner.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Maybe I should have clearer in my reply.I meant to say that the oil pressure switch\choke circuit is not connected at all to the ignition SYSTEM,as in distributor.You are correct,it is fed off the ignition switch though.Sorry for any confusion.


----------

